# What is this...both betas had this in their homes thusmorning



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

So like the subject says...I have no idea what this is. First thought was bubble nest. But I've never seen a bubble nest before.

http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/album_pic.php?pic_id=62


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

you need to fix your pic try to make it a jpg


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

it is a jpeg...I don't know why this forums won't interpret the img location.

I'm a forum vetren...so I know how to post pics...I'll just make a link to it.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

if they are both males its probly a bubblenest 
does it look kinda like this


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

yes is does...check out the pic.

Maybe I should get some females?

If they make a nest does that mean they want to mate? Or can they just make them at random for no reason?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Bubblenest. They will blow em w/o female around. Its what they do.


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

BUT is this a sign that they want a mate?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It's a sign they feel good and are happy with the water.


RC


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

cool. I must be doing something right. I started feeding them dryed bloodworms a few nights ago. They get 3 or 4 before I goto bed.

Do they make nests often when they're alone and happy?


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

its definatly a bubblenest


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Some Bettas make a bubblenest all the time and other seem to never make them. It depends on the Betta.


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

whatever your doin keep it up


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

well I only have two at the moment, and I pay them a lot of attention when I'm home. I'm trying to find different types of food...but yea I treat them to worms right before bed.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

yea i have to find some different kinds of food to give my 3 bettas 
any suggestions would be apprecated now im just using pellets in the morning and freeze dried blood woms at night


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

frozen bloodworm, Brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, daphnia all work.


RC


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

I found these freeze dried blood worms, and the betta's seem to like these a lot.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

yea i got some of those and they just love em'


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

Yea they're awesome! I need to find a source for live ones though. And Vineger eel cultures. Hard to find them around here.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out the IBC web site for a Chapter near you. I'm sure someone has a Vinegar eel culture.


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

whats the IBC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

The International Betta Congress ... http://www.ibcbettas.org


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

BlackBetta @ January 31st 2005 said:


> Check out the IBC web site for a Chapter near you. I'm sure someone has a Vinegar eel culture.
> 
> 
> RC


I was talking with some guys that have a pet shop down in the University district and they told me that people with the culture society for the seattle aquarium collect vinegar eel cultures...so I'm gonna get in touch with them.

ALSO...it's day 2 in a row that my red Betta has made a bubble nest...I think he likes me.


----------

